# Right wing silencing antifacists first amendment through the courts



## Nothereed (Nov 25, 2022)

https://theintercept.com/2021/11/10/proud-boys-antifascist-tweet-chad-loder-court/
older story but it slipped under my radar. Tl;dr
A proudboy individual who was there on January 6th got upset that a antifascist researcher outed him as one of the rioters. The proudboy individual asked for a restraining order, saying that the researchers tweets pointing it out was a form of harassment. The restraining order was granted, and was unusually larger in scope. Preventing the researcher from pointing it out. Other proudboy members proceeded to use the same tatic to try to avoid visibility in the public.


----------



## bazamuffin (Nov 25, 2022)

Hahaha, another bullshit political thread


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

bazamuffin said:


> Hahaha, another bullshit political thread


Shh, you have to agree with it or the moderators will censor you and lock if not delete the thread. Sometimes they even ban you for not accepting the propaganda or making fun of it.

What ever you do, TAKE THIS PROPAGANDA SERIOUSLY!!!


----------



## bazamuffin (Nov 25, 2022)

I don't have to agree with anything.  Especially this troll.  Worst (and only in my eyes) mistake GBATemp have ever made, is allowing political posts.  Just promotes a bunch of fannies spouting absolute cod shit in forums that were originally intended for gaming related topics.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

bazamuffin said:


> I don't have to agree with anything.  Especially this troll.  Worst (and only in my eyes) mistake GBATemp have ever made, is allowing political posts.  Just promotes a bunch of fannies spouting absolute cod shit in forums that were originally intended for gaming related topics.




Northereed keeps this site fun, I don't want him to stop, I want the mods to.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 25, 2022)

This article is from last year, do you have an update on this situation?


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)

-snip-

Everyone should be able to post what they want, you don't have to read it if you don't want to.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2022)

This is going nowhere...


----------

